
Survey on Continuous Integration Bad-Practices - carminev
https://www.surveygizmo.com/s3/4485492/CI-Anti-Pattern-Detection
======
carminev
Hey, HackerNews community! I'm Carmine, a researcher at the University of
Zurich interested in supporting developers working with CI/CD.

I want to understand whether a better awareness about deviations from true CI
principles can support a proper handling. Preliminary results in our
experiments show that developers frequently relax CI principles, such as
fixing the build with a dirty hack or by commenting out a test, to pass the
build again.

I would really appreciate if you could find the time to fill out the following
survey to help me in my research: [https://www.surveygizmo.com/s3/4485492/CI-
Anti-Pattern-Detec...](https://www.surveygizmo.com/s3/4485492/CI-Anti-Pattern-
Detection).

It usually takes 12 minutes (14 minutes at maximum).

If you have questions, please comment on this post or send an email at the
address you'll find in the survey.

Thank you for your time!

